# Source for SX3 (Grizzly) spindle bearings?



## Mbusha (Mar 25, 2013)

I have searched the forum and Internet fairly thoroughly and cannot find a (US) source for SX3 (Grizzly) spindle bearings. Just a few threads of little help. Anyone know where they might be ordered?

My mill has very few hours but the spindle was always suspiciously noisy. I had carefully followed the breakin procedure but I suspect the preload was incorrectly set. 

I needed to ream a .126 hole in stainless for the Liney RV-1 but my reamer did not cut and put some small Z axis load on the spindle. From that point the spindle made a nasty grinding noise. Top thrust bearing I think?

I took everything apart, aside from removing the bearings. I ordered a puller yesterday so that is where I am at. Inside of the quill was very dirty, so not a stellar assembly job by Sieg. The bearings, from what I can see, do not look damaged but they are not pretty either so I'll probable clean everything up, use some decent lube and reassemble. We'll see how that goes. 

So, knowing it won't go well, I would really like to order some bearings of better quality. Does anyone know a source?



Ps. I was really hoping to post something helpful to the forum rather then just making comments on everyone threads. Had a neat idea and was taking pictures when this set back happened. I guess I'll get to that later.


----------



## va4ngo (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello Mbousha
Was once a design draftsman in Aircraft and later Naval industry. Would be very surprised if it was simply a standard bearing. Just measurw it up and take the drawing to your nearest bearing supplier anywhere. If they dont have one, they will get one
Cheers
Phil


----------



## va4ngo (Mar 25, 2013)

Shoukd read .
. if it wasnt a standard bearing...


----------



## chipenter (Mar 25, 2013)

Taper roller bearing is 30 x 55 x 17 mm
ball bearing is             30 x 55 x 15 mm
there is a trust bearing as well check out the link http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue/Machine-Spares/X3-Small-Mill-Spares .


----------



## robcas631 (Mar 25, 2013)

Add some oil. Invest in metal gears.


----------



## Mbusha (Mar 25, 2013)

va4ngo said:


> Hello Mbousha
> Was once a design draftsman in Aircraft and later Naval industry. Would be very surprised if it was simply a standard bearing. Just measurw it up and take the drawing to your nearest bearing supplier anywhere. If they dont have one, they will get one
> Cheers
> Phil



Phil, I think you are right about this, as long as it's apart, might as well do a nice job. The other replies pointing to Arc Eurotrade and mentioning gears are referring to the X3. The SX3 has a different spindle and no gears in the head stock. I did search the Arc web site and found some useful information (thanks Jeff) and also the taper bearing, but no reference for the others.

I should have the puller in a few days so I'll take the bearings to a local supplier and see what they can do. 

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Pete. (Mar 27, 2013)

32907X by NTN bearing are an upgraded bearing that costs as little as $42. The specs are: 30mm Bore, 55mm OD, Width 13mm.
http://www.ebatmus.com/search.epl?Query=tapered 
32907X NTN BEARING CORP. TAPERED ROLLER BRG 0.2652 LBS EA $47.84 

-------------
6006-ZZ
Grizzly   pn on webb
pn
8106     51106     30 x 47 x 11  THRUST BALL BRG
80106    6006-2Z   30 X 55 X 13  SINGLE ROW BALL BRGS
32907    32907x    30 X 55 X 13  TAPERED ROLLER BRG
80107    6007ZZC2  35 X 62 X 14  SMALL SIZE BALL BRG
----------------
http://www.ebatmus.com/cart.epl?Buy=1&Quantity=1&ItemID=389988&Query=32907

 Part Number Description Qty Item
Price Extended
Price 
  32907X    TAPERED ROLLER BRG   0.2652 LBS EA    $47.84  $47.84  32907
  6007ZZC2  SMALL SIZE BALL BRG  0.3315 LBS EA    $17.95  $17.95  80107
  6006-2Z   SINGLE ROW BALL BRGS                  $18.75  $18.75  80106
  51106     THRUST BALL BRG      0.1304 LBS EA    $20.76  $20.76  8106

Product Subtotal: $105.30
--------------------
8106
new name  old name
51106     8106     30x47x11 0.06
51106 NTN BEARING CORP. THRUST BALL BRG 0.1304 LBS EA $20.76 
---------------------------------
Here is what I ordered after sending back the KML bearings for NTN
32006X TAPERED ROLLER BRG 0.3757 LBS EA      1      $20.74       RFQ
51106 THRUST BALL BRG 0.1304 LBS EA             1      $20.76       RFQ
32907X TAPERED ROLLER BRG 0.2652 LBS EA      1      $47.84       RFQ
6006LLU SMALL SIZE BALL BRG 0.2564 LBS E      1      $25.72       RFQ
6007LLU SMALL SIZE BALL BRG 0.3337 LBS E      1      $27.10       RFQ
LLU double Rubber seal insteal of steel shield so I can remove it clean the grease out and pack with Kluber
When package arrives I will report back.


----------



## Mbusha (Mar 28, 2013)

Pete,

Thanks for reposting this. I had actually finally stumbled on the excellent info in that thread a day or so ago.

I have also been very remiss in not mentioning that Grizzly shipped replacement bearings after I contacted them by email. Their support team seem to be very concerned with customer satisfaction and I was very pleased with their help. 

It's just my thought that, as long as the machine is apart, should I go with a better quality bearing? I suppose I'll wait and see what shows up. In the mean time, Harbor Freight has shipped the bearing splitter and puller I need. Saturday I'll clean and fit everything and I should be back in business the following weekend. 

I really don't know how everyone gets so much done on the complex engines I see here. I've been working on this little Liney for a couple of weekends and hardly anything is done. I do have a smaller scrap pile this time, so that is an improvement. 

My job keeps interfering with my hobby. 281 days to go.


----------



## chipenter (Mar 28, 2013)

ARC have a dismantling and reassembly guide in PDF for the SX3 http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/projects.aspx it may help .


----------



## Mbusha (Mar 28, 2013)

chipenter said:


> ARC have a dismantling and reassembly guide in PDF for the SX3 http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/projects.aspx it may help .



Jeff, Got it! ...and it is an excellent document. Actually, there are a couple of "tricks" you would struggle to figure out without reading it. Just getting the face plate off the front is a stumper (lower the Z scale). It's also going to handy putting the basket case on my workbench back together. 

Thanks.


----------

